# Raymond wants to stay/all things Raymond



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.gastongazette.com/sports/felton_32913___article.html/team_bobcats.html
I'd like to have Raymond stay also,but I just don't think our front office is going to be willing to do what it'll take to keep him.Hard to say if they'll be able to find a mutually beneficial number.It's just highly probably that someone will need Raymond more than we do.Probably the best hope would be that we could get a S&T that helps us.


> Ever since Raymond Felton became the Charlotte Bobcats' "point guard of the future" when he was the team's fifth overall selection in the 2005 NBA Draft, he's been very emphatic about his goal of taking the team to the playoffs.
> Well, if Felton is to realize that goal with this franchise, he'll need to strike a contract deal with the franchise sometime this summer.
> Many players would greet such offseason uncertainty with anxiety. Not Felton. He's confident he'll be re-signed by the organization and be able to reach his own high goals for the soon-to-be six-year-old franchise.
> "I want to be here," said Felton, who will become a restricted free agent July 1. "They know that. We'll see what happens this summer."
> Felton isn't alone. Most on the roster feel the Bobcats finally found the right winning mix after a roster churn left only seven players remaining from the team that began last October's training camp


----------

